# Canadian Thanksgiving 2021



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2021)

*October 11th*


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 9, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> *October 11th*




Ditto...


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2021)

Very warm Thanksgiving holiday wishes, for all of our wonderful members  in Canada!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 9, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving, y'all!

What is the story/myth behind it?  Can't be the same as ours (US).


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Macfan (Oct 9, 2021)

It's actually Monday (10-11-21), but hey, always a good time to give thanks. So, Happy Thanksgiving (weekend) to our northern neighbors ! Don...


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2021)

https://www.canadashistory.ca/explore/arts-culture-society/the-history-of-thanksgiving-in-canada


----------



## Kaila (Oct 9, 2021)

Pinky said:


> https://www.canadashistory.ca/explore/arts-culture-society/the-history-of-thanksgiving-in-canada


Great article; thanks for that, Pinky! 
And thanks for asking for it @Alligatorob 

I've read part of the interesting, informative article, and will read more of it, later.


----------



## Devi (Oct 9, 2021)

Wanted to lend my best wishes — happy Thanksgiving to all our Canadian neighbors!


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2021)

Pinky said:


> https://www.canadashistory.ca/explore/arts-culture-society/the-history-of-thanksgiving-in-canada


So interesting! I've been lost in this website for almost an hour now.
I'll be going back to it. Thanks Pinky.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## tortiecat (Oct 9, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> *October 11th*


Thank-you all for your kind wishes on our Thanksgiving weekend.
Tomorrow I will be going up tp my son's, traditionally turkey is
served, but my d-i-l doesn't care for turkey so have no idea what
we'll have.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 9, 2021)

tortiecat said:


> Thank-you all for your kind wishes on our Thanksgiving weekend.
> Tomorrow I will be going up tp my son's, traditionally turkey is
> served, but my d-i-l doesn't care for turkey so have no idea what
> we'll have.


Whatever you end up having,
the best part is, you'll be together.

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2021)

Just us and daughter tomorrow. SIL going to his folks. Turkey, dressing, mashed potatoes, green beans, corn, cranberry sauce, pumpkin pie. 

Happy Thanksgiving, fellow Canucks.

Much appreciated well wishes from forum friends


----------



## Jules (Oct 9, 2021)

Thanks for all the Thanksgiving wishes from our neighbours.  Although officially Monday, most people seem to celebrate on the Sunday.  That allows for travel home.  It didn’t fit our schedule to travel to family and glad we’re not as they’re predicting snow on the high mountain passes.  Today I bought the last single turkey dinner in a local store.  Supplemented it with a few more potatoes and veggies and we’ll be content with that.


----------



## Pam (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Tommy (Oct 10, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Turkey, dressing, mashed potatoes, green beans, corn, cranberry sauce, pumpkin pie.


That sounds wonderful Pinky!

Wishing you and all of my Canadian friends a safe and happy holiday.


----------



## Shero (Oct 10, 2021)

Joyeux jour d'action de grâce Canada 






Sorry folks, please ignore the 2019 video, the sentiments are the same


----------



## Alligatorob (Oct 10, 2021)

Pinky said:


> https://www.canadashistory.ca/explore/arts-culture-society/the-history-of-thanksgiving-in-canada


Thanks, very interesting!  So y'all were doing Thanksgiving long before us.

I've always thought of our Pilgrim story as more myth than truth, but just enough truth for it to hang on.  The truth of our Thanksgiving was that it was first declared as a holiday by Abraham Lincoln for the Union victory at Gettysburg...  Only later did the Pilgrim story get force fit into it.  A brilliant act of political propaganda.  However I have to say I appreciate the turkey and pies!


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 10, 2021)

Pinky said:


> https://www.canadashistory.ca/explore/arts-culture-society/the-history-of-thanksgiving-in-canada


That's really interesting Pinks... thanks for that. I didn't know this at all.. another new thing learned today.. 

What many people might not realise, and that includes some Brits, is that the Uk also has a thanksgiving .. although it's not celebrated as a holiday....but of course on the Sunday of the Harvest Moon churchgoers gather to collect the harvest to give alms to the poor.. so even when we were kids at Sunday school we would take offers of food, fresh or even canned to give up for the harvest for the poor...

from wicki...
_The Harvest Festival of Thanksgiving does not have an official date in the United Kingdom; however, it is traditionally held on or near the Sunday of the harvest moon that occurs closest to the autumnal equinox. Harvest Thanksgiving in Britain also has pre-Christian roots when the Saxons would offer the first sheaf of barley, oats, or wheat to fertility gods. When the harvest was finally collected, communities would come together for a harvest supper.[55] When Christianity arrived in Britain many traditions remained, and today the Harvest Festival is marked by churches and schools in late September/early October (same as Canada) with singing, praying and decorating with baskets of food and fruit to celebrate a successful harvest and to give thanks.[56] Collections of food are usually held which are then given to local charities which help the homeless and those in need._


----------



## MickaC (Oct 10, 2021)

Enjoy your Sunday Thanksgiving day, fellow CANADIANS.  Being a long weekend for us.....we can enjoy turkey....gobble..gobble for 3 days.
Leftovers are the best.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2021)

_*Happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian friends!*_


----------

